# Things worth knowing about posting on the forum



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello

Newcomers.

Entered this forum just a few days ago myself. I have now learned a few things that I think can be of value to fresh users of the forum.

There are helpful people in here trying to come up with creative solutions to problems. generally speaking this is good and nice. The downside to it is that it can divert threads into a lot of different directions that gets hard to follow.


If (which I hope it does not happen to you) you create a thread that gets intense and very heated you will stand in the middle of a flurry of posts. The following may help you a little.

*My hard earned lessons:*

You will get many posts to answer at the same time if you are the OP(starter of the thread)
Expect a lot of attention and fast pace if your topic may be seen as inflammatory
It is hard to keep track of who you have replied to and not
It is easy to miss some post entirely
It is hard to see which post refer to what questions when there are no direct quotes.
I have not found a feature to sort posts from different posters or split the thread into subdiscussions(is there?)
Try to avoid answering posts in a hurry. If you make incomplete answers there will be even more posts to answer.
Never answer many replies on a cell phone(it is very easy to miss a lot of posts)
Try to not get emotional. (This is the hardest part)
I am new here as well so please inform me if there are features that can aid with above problems or if there are some other things worth considering that I should add to the list.


----------



## JPComposer (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## markleake (Jun 24, 2018)

Just don't post inflammatory material and pretty much all the above "problems" won't happen. 

Seriously, how many of these alternative threads are you going to start to get your point across? The forum is for everyone, not just one person.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 24, 2018)

You should come chat about this in the discord chat room.

Probably not on your cell phone though.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

chillbot said:


> You should come chat about this in the discord chat room.
> 
> Probably not on your cell phone though.



Ok


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

markleake said:


> Just don't post inflammatory material and pretty much all the above "problems" won't happen.
> 
> Seriously, how many of these alternative threads are you going to start to get your point across? The forum is for everyone, not just one person.



Yes inflammatory is something that I should update my list with. Of course the topic has bearing on teh outcome.

No this post is not a reference to any previous thread. It is a general advice that can apply to any thread.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 24, 2018)

Don't be sincere and you will be OK.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jun 24, 2018)

*Scheme found on the Web...*


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

Phillip said:


> Don't be sincere and you will be OK.



I am not sure I should add this to my list of advice. I can see that being sincere may put you in the line of fire, but I don't see any value in beeing the opposite. Sure you may "win" but to what end if you have no intentions at all?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 24, 2018)

I gotta make some changes around here, because seriously, I can't keep dealing with this stuff. This thread isn't "advice," it's obviously just venting about his thread being locked. (Hint - If I have to lock your thread, then a smart person would try to be as _un_-annoying as possible and create as _little_ extra work and drama for the forum owner as possible. I know you're now tempted to argue that I'm wrong, but take my advice - don't.)

I'm going to move this thread to the Drama Zone later today or tomorrow as I decide whether or not to to ban GearNostalgia for making me waste so much time on this. (New rule: _"Wasting Mike's time with idiotic drama"_ is now a bannable offense.)

I'm also banning Phillip. His _"Don't be sincere and you will be okay"_ remark is annoying, and it isn't his first jab at me, so why the hell do I need to put up with that?

I'm also going to do so more "member cleanup." It seems to be a fairly small number of guys who keep creating drama and/or negativity here, making the forum unpleasant for the rest of us. For example, why does something as innocuous as a Spitfire Buy-One-Get-One-Free sale turn into drama??? Because certain people seem to love creating it. Maybe they don't _intend_ to be so negative and disruptive, but it's not my job to teach social-awareness, so I'm going to just get rid of those people. PM me with suggestions.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 24, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> I gotta make some changes around here, because seriously, I can't keep dealing with this stuff. This thread isn't "advice," it's obviously just venting about his thread being locked. (Hint - If I have to lock your thread, then a smart person would try to be as _un_-annoying as possible and create as _little_ extra work and drama for the forum owner as possible. I know you're now tempted to argue that I'm wrong, but take my advice - don't.)
> 
> I'm going to move this thread to the Drama Zone later today or tomorrow as I decide whether or not to to ban GearNostalgia for making me waste so much time on this. (New rule: _"Wasting Mike's time with idiotic drama"_ is now a bannable offense.)
> 
> ...


You bought the hardest and most thankless job in the world. I feel for you Mike! Here's to better tomorrows! People have really lost the art of reading the room.


----------



## Garry (Jun 24, 2018)

I have come to love the 'Ignore User' functionality of this forum: click on someone's avatar, and select 'Ignore', and hey presto, they disappear from the face of the earth!! Love it! The Spitfire threads, and needless negativity they seem to attract, are usually where I build up my Ignore list. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 24, 2018)

Even though the thread is locked I encourage you to go back and read the posts by @paoling and consider more carefully what he said. He was sincerely trying to help you and his posts had a lot of insight that you can only get from talking to a developer.

Also, don't feel that you have to reply to every single person who replies to you on the forum. I use the "like" button as an "I saw your post and agree" button, and, well.... _not_ liking a post as "I saw what you said and have nothing more to say" button


----------



## Saxer (Jun 25, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> _"Wasting Mike's time with idiotic drama"_ is now a bannable offense.


Love it!


----------

